# Monitor falsch erkannt



## User Maik (4. Juli 2004)

Habe einen IBM 9525 Monitor der unter SUSE 8.0 richtig erkannt wird.
Unter SUSE 8.2 kann ich diesen noch nachträglich richtig einstellen.

Aber unter SUSE 9.1 wird er trotz richtiger Einstellung am Anfang richtig dargestellt
Wenn ich den PC neu starte wird dieser falsch angezeigt (ich meine damit in nur halbe Bildschirmgröße)
und zwar als VESA - Monitor und dieses auch nur in halber Bildschirmgröße.
Unter YAST und SAX ist der IBM Monitor 9525 mit der Herz und Frequenz richtig eingestellt.
Änderungen zu anderen Monitore ergeben keine Ergebnisse.
Wer kann mir da weiter helfen?


----------



## frankbindzus (6. Juli 2004)

*XFree Server*

Du musst dir mal die Datei '/ect/x11/X86Conf' anschauen unter dem Punkt 'Selection "Monitor"', ob da auch deine Daten richtig eingetragen sind.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (6. Juli 2004)

damit er's findet hier meines Erachtens auch für SUSE der korrekte Pfad der Datei:

/etc/X11/XF86Config-4

den Abschnitt mit Section Monitor kannst du ja mal bitte hier posten (auch ohne Kommentare bitte)


----------



## frankbindzus (12. Juli 2004)

Stimmt, hatte einen Tipfehler drine, aber die Config-Datei heißt unter SuSE 9.0 "/etc/X11/X86Config"  und unter SuSE 9.1 "/etc/X11/X86Config-" dahinter folgt der Maschinenname.


----------

